# nabq



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

hi all,has anyone passed or seen how the moona development is coming along..?..ta.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

wales1970 said:


> hi all,has anyone passed or seen how the moona development is coming along..?..ta.


There is a thread here on Moona that Sam answered

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/56355-moona.html

Moona is nice  and it's Nabq I am moving to

I will be going to sort out my bank accounts etc on a mini 7 day holiday so I can get my money out the UK easily then renting and then will buy to make sure I have viewed plenty of places

If you are paying cash however you will find that in lieu of bank transfer 500 euro notes are easier to transport than £50 notes


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

wales1970 said:


> hi all,has anyone passed or seen how the moona development is coming along..?..ta.


Up in Nabq at the minute. If I can see it from the main road I'll have a look over on my way back later, if not I'll pass by later in the week and let you know.


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sam said:


> Up in Nabq at the minute. If I can see it from the main road I'll have a look over on my way back later, if not I'll pass by later in the week and let you know.


thank you very much sam.


----------



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

I live across the way from Mona Sharm and we have the same developer. They are really doing a lot of work on it and I am amazed at how quickly it is coming along.


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

jhgreen said:


> I live across the way from Mona Sharm and we have the same developer. They are really doing a lot of work on it and I am amazed at how quickly it is coming along.


thanks,thats good to hear.where are you living.?.


----------



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

wales1970 said:


> thanks,thats good to hear.where are you living.?.


I'm in Maraqia and I can see Mona Sharm from my roof.


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

jhgreen said:


> I'm in Maraqia and I can see Mona Sharm from my roof.


maraqia,cool.is it finished.?..all the photos that are around of the new developments are not totaly completed yet...how do you find dealing with the develpoers..


----------



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

wales1970 said:


> maraqia,cool.is it finished.?..all the photos that are around of the new developments are not totaly completed yet...how do you find dealing with the develpoers..


A few people are living here but it is not yet finished. But the developer is working fast to have more handovers before the end of the year.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Can you buy and own in NABG ? Is it in Sharm area ?
I was looking in moving to Sharm last year but since it is the 99 years lease I did not want to deal with it like the 50 years in Mexico .
I will do some research about Nabg if someone can give me a feed back , Since I prefer Sharm than Hurghada if I could buy in the area.
Regards
Samer


----------

